# New: Thread Tags



## Chris (May 8, 2007)

I've added a thread tagging system, which will allow people to "tag" threads with relevant keywords. 

Basically: If you post a thread about "Carvin DC727", tags would be "Carvin" and "DC727". Or, for example a Meshuggah interview, "Meshuggah" and "Hagstrom". These tags go into a tag "cloud" which will automatically update itself here:

Forum Tags Cloud

*What are they for?*

For people looking for certain information, it's another way to search and help each other out. *EVERY THREAD DOES NOT NEED TAGS.* I will be working on rearranging things a bit so that the tag input box is under the posts, I realize that right now it looks mandatory - it's not. The more you properly tag threads, the better and more accurate the tag cloud is. That way, someone looking for information on a 7620 can click "7620" in the tag cloud, and get a list of relevant threads tagged BY US as containing 7620 content. 

*Tags are only turned on in the music forums. Please do not abuse them or put "joke" tags in there, as it only makes it more of a hassle for myself and the mods to clean up invalid tags.*

The idea is that eventually the cloud will be full of tagged links to certain content, to better help people find what they're looking for on here.

Feedback/Questions/Bugs, let me know.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

Very cool idea.


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2007)

Nice feature


----------



## jaymz_wylde (May 9, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## Ryan (May 9, 2007)

daddy like ;D


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2007)

this interesting idea does make


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2007)

Should make searching more convenient.


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2007)

So maybe I'm being dense, but is there a way for someone other than the thread author to add tags?


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2007)

technomancer said:


> So maybe I'm being dense, but is there a way for someone other than the thread author to add tags?



Yes, in the forums that they're enabled in, but as soon as I have time I'm going to set it so that only the author can tag it.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yes, in the forums that they're enabled in, but as soon as I have time I'm going to set it so that only the author can tag it.



That kind of defeats the point of tagging being a community thing though, doesn't it?


----------



## Stitch (May 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That kind of defeats the point of tagging being a community thing though, doesn't it?



+1

Although I see why it could cause problems. Perhaps if you allowed people with more than "x" posts or more than "rep", like how people with insufficient rep can't damage others - just leave the sentiment - it would help prevent assault from idiots on the forums.
Also, would every lefty thread have to have 'Scott" in the tags field?


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2007)

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That kind of defeats the point of tagging being a community thing though, doesn't it?



It's something to consider. Right now, you cant tag every thread with "fuck donkeys" if you wanted to, which as you can imagine, would anger Mr. Test.


----------



## The Kraken (May 10, 2007)

..and you don't want to fuck with Mr. Test.


----------



## Naren (May 10, 2007)

The Kraken said:


> ..and you don't want to fuck with Mr. Test.



Mr. Test is one scary mo-fo.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Mt. Test, he one baaaaaaaaaaaaaad mother


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 12, 2007)

Smart idea.


----------

